# Hot or Not: rate me!



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Hot or Not rating on a scale of 1-10. Other members feel free to add your picture to join the fun! I will begin the contest by submitting my picture. The judges are all those who wish to participate and the head judges are the Administrators and moderators, followed by the members.

There are no rules(except the ones in the site guidelines of appropriateness).

Let the Hot or Not contest BEGIN!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So this is the guy who wanted to break off my arm and beat me to death with it.

Hey


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So this is the guy who wanted to break off my arm and beat me to death with it.
> 
> Hey


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

you get a zero. Sorry i like chicks


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So this is the guy who wanted to break off my arm and beat me to death with it.
> 
> Hey


 I found Xenon and changed my ways. I am a reformed.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

bobme said:


>


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll give you a 7. So are you a canadian mountie yet? this is the man btw who introduced me to Joe Satriani.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


>










Nasty sh*t!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Paul said:


> I'll give you a 7. So are you a canadian mountie yet? this is the man btw who introduced me to Joe Satriani.


 Joe Satriani is a true genious on the guitar. Innovative, creative, and an excellent shredder. I am glad I was able to introduce you to his musical stylings. Among him other great guitar players are, Paul Gilbert of (Racer X, Mr. Big), John Petrucci of Dream Theater is absolutely unbeatable speed and quentisential prog rock riffs, and also if you dont listen to Eric Clapton.........wow, hes honestly amazing. I appreciate the 7/10 thats not bad.............

Currently my rating as it stands is 7/10 and rising !!!


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

lol if you need a fish forum to find that out, guess you already have the answer that you didn't want


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe he is banned everywhere else?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> Maybe he is banned everywhere else?


 This is in all honesty.........I can't find a better fish site on the entire internet. I have looked..........oh how I have searched and whoode the day I was banned...I lost all hope and gave up and depended on myself for answers and insults......but, as the days went on......I got the courage and rose my hope of expectation up to the level where I could rejoin the site.......Xenon let me back... I am now happy again......because seriously this is the best site on aquaria for me personally.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Three out of ten.

Someone do me:









-PK
-Not gay.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

It was a joke. Dont you remeber the dry humor of bobme?







Pfury is cool to +


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Three out of ten.
> 
> Someone do me:
> 
> ...


 Careful Bobme might!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Three out of ten.
> 
> Someone do me:
> 
> ...


 you get a 4 for the quality of the picture and a 5 for style, 2 for angle and pose(facial expression/attitude), and a 1 for including the camera in the picture. Its all about presentation. If you want to put yourself up against a stunning spectacle such as myself, come with some game, or ill take you to school with a little thunder and a little lightning.......stand back for BLUE STEAL !


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

http://www.hotornot.com/


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Rigger said:


> http://www.hotornot.com/


 whoa....cool!














...........its time for the big time baby!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Three out of ten.
> 
> Someone do me:
> 
> ...


 You must return to your high commander Tommy :laugh:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

bobme said:


>


 I hit this with a 1.4 out of a possible 10........I see no real effort here. Lack luster and the smile says, I am not tired of being myself, but I wish I was someone else for this contest........


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

nitrofish said:


>


 I guess you never watched 3rd Rock


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I lack it all but i dont give a sh*t, im just a f*cking banana.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 This coming from a guy who didnt even bother to take the red-eye out.

























J/P


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

By looking at your photo you look like a neo nazi, but hey, so much for photos.

Peek-A-Boo


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my eyes are naturally like that. After I saw the movie Pitch Black for the first time, I really wanted to get it done, Ironically at around that time I got banned from Piranha-fury.com. With nothing left to do with my life, I decided to take a coal mining job that I had been offered 2 months earlier. I got the eye surgery done and I preformed brilliantly on the job. The doctor told me that I would have to wear sun glasses outside all the time, and that if I was ever to get my picture taken that I would have permanent red eye.......I argued with him about what steps modern day technological advances had made to fixing this problem, but I guess.......it is true. Its not my fault though...so it cant be held against my present score of 7/10....earned gracefully.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

bobme said:


> By looking at your photo you look like a neo nazi, but hey, so much for photos.
> 
> Peek-A-Boo


..........thats what I call Red eye. This isnt about insulting the other person. Its about digging around the truth and finally uncovering the gem that tells the person what other people think of them. So please refraim from insulting people, stick to the protocol of truth=truth.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> my eyes are naturally like that. After I saw the movie Pitch Black for the first time, I really wanted to get it done, Ironically at around that time I got banned from Piranha-fury.com. With nothing left to do with my life, I decided to take a coal mining job that I had been offered 2 months earlier. I got the eye surgery done and I preformed brilliantly on the job. The doctor told me that I would have to wear sun glasses outside all the time, and that if I was ever to get my picture taken that I would have permanent red eye.......I argued with him about what steps modern day technological advances had made to fixing this problem, but I guess.......it is true. Its not my fault though...so it cant be held against my present score of 7/10....earned gracefully.


 Great your becoming delusional.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Also remeber i spent a month in the hospital and lost near total 35 pounds.
no my shades are cool


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> By looking at your photo you look like a neo nazi, but hey, so much for photos.
> 
> Peek-A-Boo


Are you related to Jay Leno


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes and i am richer then sh*t.
naw .. i broke my nose once, and i fell threw a window and umm oh yea, stabed with a knife in te nose and a flying penicle... rough nose life.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

bobme said:


> Yes


 Your chin gave it away :laugh:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Arschlochkarte ziehen, die Klampfe Schnittenalarm Busengrapscher, der verdammter Schweinehund ficken Fischkopf !!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> Arschlochkarte ziehen, die Klampfe Schnittenalarm Busengrapscher, der verdammter Schweinehund ficken Fischkopf !!!


 no thanks, I'm not hungry. I don't want any chicken


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> Yes and i am richer then sh*t.
> naw .. i broke my nose once, and i fell threw a window and umm oh yea, stabed with a knife in te nose and a flying penicle... rough nose life.


 Use some of that money on cosmetic surgery.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> Arschlochkarte ziehen, die Klampfe Schnittenalarm Busengrapscher, der verdammter Schweinehund ficken Fischkopf !!!


 bablefish translation : "Asshole map, the Klampfe cut alarm pulls Busengrap, the condemned pig dog to ficken fish head!!!"


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Arschlochkarte ziehen runterholen, sich einen Klugscheißer, der Tripper-Clipper, der Fotze, die zusammenscheißen !!!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

Gebabbel


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Here is my submission....

.. hot, not, or total state of sexualconciousness.

I title this picture... '_ Reaching a higher state of sexay, i smell the camera to check for defects'_

... p.s anyone who doesnt think i am model quality can deri-lick my balls.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here is my impression of Slylie:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ahahah!

Pk!!! how old are you dude!!?!?!?!?! LOL you look 14

here is the master Pimp him self.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Here is my impression of Slylie:
> 
> :rasp:


 that shirt makes you look like a gay sailor.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

S.T.U.D.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> Hot or Not rating on a scale of 1-10. Other members feel free to add your picture to join the fun! I will begin the contest by submitting my picture. The judges are all those who wish to participate and the head judges are the Administrators and moderators, followed by the members.
> 
> There are no rules(except the ones in the site guidelines of appropriateness).
> 
> Let the Hot or Not contest BEGIN!


holy shitmonster Batman


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my impression of Slylie:
> ...


 You're so kind, sir









Spend 6 months at sea and see if you can stay straight


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 nice leapord print towels.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

bobme said:


>










Bobme are you trying to take over the world or something?!!! whats with all the computers!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> nice leapord print towels.


 You're coming on a little too strong


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Slylie, did you have to get all prettied up for the picture? I see razors, I think a toothbrush... maybe some lotion... nice laundry room, its a good change from the bathroom mirrors.

Jewelz, where's your thumb?

Do you guys only have accessable mirrors in your bathroom? I thought it was common to have them at least in your bedroom too...

And Saint, I dont know about the other too monitors, but on the first one, that's where he worked on the index page for his website.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> Bobme are you trying to take over the world or something?!!! whats with all the computers!


 I only got nine.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

youve been watching ''Swordfish'' too many times!


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Here is my impression of Slylie:
> 
> :rasp:


 Jewelz you look like a circus performer in that top!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Jewelz, where's your thumb?


 I had an unfortunate accident involving a Thai hooker


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz, where's your thumb?
> ...


 Realy? thats kinda ...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> S.T.U.D.


 I take it you've been jerking off a lot to work on your forearms.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hotter!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hotter? Why, are those flames real?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > S.T.U.D.
> ...


 ima stay quiet on this one...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres a real old picture from 98 mardi gras in antartica haha

"im batman want to go to my bat cave" i actually picked up a chick with that line :laugh:


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

you get a 0. That picture was not taken for the hot or not contest. you suck. Two thumbs way down.........booooo !!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> you get a 0. That picture was not taken for the hot or not contest. you suck. Two thumbs way down.........booooo !!!


 yea, picss must be especially taken for the hot or not contest (which i am winning







)

.. oh yeah and thats not just my laundry room, its also my bathroom..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sorry but thats the only one i have and im damn sexy


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > you get a 0. That picture was not taken for the hot or not contest. you suck. Two thumbs way down.........booooo !!!
> ...


 hey mister chokesondick, im winning.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this thread is soo freaking gay and sucks..

A. hitler is not hot 0

b. bob me has a leno chin and a busted nose, and the yellow shirt looks like hes from the talking heads whip it good video, he gets a 4 because its better than hitler and funny, ps your desk is a mess throw away the cups..

C. the whole lets show our arms thing is really gay you need to get a life and stop tryin to show people on the internet that your a tuff guy..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> this thread is soo freaking gay and sucks..
> 
> A. hitler is not hot 0
> 
> ...


 if you are to stupid to get the "joke" behind this then please go crawl off to your cave with small tanks and stfu..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

:rock: i dont get it, small cave with tanks and stuff? makes no sense... much like the point of this thread


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wow I can defintely agree with Peacock 100% on this









lol Kory


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

damn im so sexay.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh btw, not only am i super hot but check that camera in the last 2 pics..

Ohhh yea baby SonyF828 baby!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> C. the whole lets show our arms thing is really gay you need to get a life and stop tryin to show people on the internet that your a tuff guy..


 dude are u serious? if i wanted to show pics that make me look like a tough guy i could do way better than that.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> damn im so sexay.


 constapated ?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > C. the whole lets show our arms thing is really gay you need to get a life and stop tryin to show people on the internet that your a tuff guy..
> ...


 Boy do I know it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

peacock, your a freak


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...










....Peacock....if you have pics of Ms_Natt doin stuff.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > slylie said:
> ...


 Uhm Slylie is *NOT* Peacock


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Do you guys only have accessable mirrors in your bathroom? I thought it was common to have them at least in your bedroom too...


 only on the ceiling









btw, i am so much hotter than you guys, i am like an a 11 with my hair uncut


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 we are kinda alike tho, he could allmost be my little bro.

and thanks karen, for the


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Lu gotta take a picture of yourself first..make sure you use the wide lense.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 hehe whoops


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Oh Ms Natt!

Where is your picture????


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Lu gotta take a picture of yourself first..make sure you use the wide lense.


 Yeah fatboy






























Just kidding lu.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Frank- Give it up already.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Frank- Give it up already.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Frank- Give it up already.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

dont like it, the only time you got a peice of ass is when your finger tore through the toilet paper when you were wiping your ass :laugh:


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> dont like it, the only time you got a peice of ass is when your finger tore through the toilet paper when you were wiping your ass :laugh:










rotflmao


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

bobme you are one odd duck :nod:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

bobme is disqualified! his pics are old, not fresh.

Currently, the contest is being led by me, with peacock and 'sailor' as runner-uppers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

bobme said:


> It was a joke. Dont you remeber the dry humor of bobme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so bobme, what is really your type?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 I dont think anyones ever gonna give up...


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have a 7 in the contest.....I am winning so far. The rules state that you must rate the person. I have received a rating of 7.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Oh Ms Natt!
> 
> Where is your picture????
> 
> :rasp:


 I got a few of them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Ms Natt!
> ...


 Haha, I forgot to give you one


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so Nat, who do you rate in the lead?

where is my drooling smilley?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will post a picture upon my return and take up the position of D.F.L.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I will post a picture upon my return and take up the position of D.F.L.


 Dumb Fugly Looser?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Lu gotta take a picture of yourself first..make sure you use the wide lense.


 yeah, and the only hooters you will ever see are in your avarter


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I will post a picture upon my return and take up the position of D.F.L.
> ...


 lolol


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 Dazzling Fabulous Limp-wrist


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

AHAHAHHA!!!

found a pic of his "team"


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

This topic should be called:
Gay or steaight? rate me!,picture inside

lol
fruit loop


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

aiight.. last chance to submit pics for pfury's hottest and nottest.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So this is the guy who wanted to break off my arm and beat me to death with it.
> 
> Hey


 he wanted to WHAT?










.. ill cut the man that hurt ms. N.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Three out of ten.
> 
> Someone do me:
> 
> ...


 Haha you look like David off of Roseanne!! (Darlene's boyfriend)


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Three out of ten.
> ...


 Did you go get that shirt out of your great grandfather's closet before you took the picture? That's hilarious!!! nice shirt, that's the funniest thing ive ever seen, i msorry in a good way dont be insulted.


----------

